# St.Clement A.70



## raf1387 (Jan 23, 2007)

I am trying to fill in her movements from 1904 until she went to Grimsby as Pilote5 in 1922. She was built in 1885 and was fitted with a refigeration plant(later removed). I have her owned by the Stirling Boiler Co. Edinburgh in 1904 and from 1907 till 1911 by Vickers Sons & Maxim Ltd. River Don works, Sheffield(was she being used as a test bed for armaments?). Although I have found these owners, I only have any fishing numbers A.70 and GY.104


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

raf1387 said:


> I am trying to fill in her movements from 1904 until she went to Grimsby as Pilote5 in 1922. She was built in 1885 and was fitted with a refigeration plant(later removed). I have her owned by the Stirling Boiler Co. Edinburgh in 1904 and from 1907 till 1911 by Vickers Sons & Maxim Ltd. River Don works, Sheffield(was she being used as a test bed for armaments?). Although I have found these owners, I only have any fishing numbers A.70 and GY.104


Hello raf1387
The registration number GY104 was in use by the Grimsby trawler REVERTO from 1904 to 1916 ( originally she had GY13 but this was considered unlucky so was changed )then GY104 was in use by PILOTE5 from 1922 to 1925
I could not find ST.CLEMENT in Olsen's Almanacs for:-
1903,1904,1911,1912,1914,1915,1917.

One entry in the Mercantile Navy List for 1892 as follows:-
ST.CLEMENT O.N.88865 Call Letters J,T,C,Q. built of iron at Aberdeen Owner/Manager Thomas Walker Aberdeen.

You probably have found the two websites below which have a little more info.
Sorry I could not be of more help.
Regards
Dave
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/grimsby.trawlers/trawlers.htm
http://www.aberdeenships.com/single.asp?offset=2360&index=100915


----------



## raf1387 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Dave,what I am trying to find out is when she was sold by Walkers and what she did between then and her going to Grimsby. I know that prior to this and sometime after 1911, she worked as a Pilot vessel off Dunkirk and hopefully the French Pilotage Co can shed some light on this.


----------



## raf1387 (Jan 23, 2007)

Something rather stupid has just struck me. I did wonder at her unusual Grimsby name,it was obviously her French name when a Pilot vessel. Must be having a senior moment.


----------

